# Computer monitors and HDTV output



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm.... this qualifies as a "stupid question", but some has to ask.

I notice that some of the HDTV tuners have what appears to be a VGA output. Does that mean that I can hook up a computer monitor and receive digital broadcasts?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, I believe so in most (maybe all) cases, although I haven't actually tried it with my 6000. Maybe I will tonight if I get a chance.


----------

